# Price is not negotiable



## John zachow (May 2, 2017)

https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/6114613375.html


----------



## Maskadeo (May 2, 2017)

That makes the transaction easier!!!


----------



## stoney (May 2, 2017)

Hope they are not sitting near the phone or computer waiting for a buyer.


----------



## vincev (May 2, 2017)

lol,what a sweet deal.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 2, 2017)




----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 2, 2017)

stoney said:


> Hope they are not sitting near the phone or computer waiting for a buyer.



ya it will be a long wait


----------



## bikecrazy (May 2, 2017)

Craig's list strikes again. Must be an American Pickers fan.


----------



## Krakatoa (May 2, 2017)

"..find the few missing pieces and you get a 2000.00 dollar bike price is not negotiable"

It should say "More than a few pieces are missing and when you find them you'll have $2000 into a $1000 bike!!".


----------



## bricycle (May 3, 2017)

then my funds are non-negotiable...Ha!


----------



## John zachow (May 3, 2017)

First price drop at the 17 hour mark 
https://detroit.craigslist.org/okl/bik/6114613375.html


----------



## bobcycles (May 3, 2017)

Dam   I wanted to offer 700


----------



## SHO2010 (May 6, 2017)

Another dreamer.


----------



## zephyrblau (May 6, 2017)

seems to me this bike, or one just like it, was offered a couple of years ago with the same ... just-replace-a-few-parts-and-you'll-have-a-big-dollar-bike BS. 
I suppose there's a simple reason why the current owner isn't taking his own advice


----------

